# Подскажите, нужно ваше мнение



## Oleg Khokhlov (30 Май 2012)

Здравствуйте, друзья! У меня есть достаточно богатый опыт в избавлении людей от остеохондроза. В устранении болей в спине, пояснице.  Сейчас я хочу сделать платный обучающий курс по данной тематике, чтобы людям помочь. Я хочу его сделать максимально полезным, максимально достаточным для того, чтобы решить эту проблему. И я хочу у вас попросить помощи. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что, по – вашему мнению там  должно быть? На что нужно обратить внимание? Помогите мне сделать курс максимально полезным для целевой аудитории.


----------



## Ольга . (30 Май 2012)

Oleg Khokhlov написал(а):


> Сейчас я хочу сделать платный обучающий курс по данной тематике, чтобы людям помочь.  И я хочу у вас попросить помощи. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что, по – вашему мнению там должно быть?


Наверное, там должно быть описание Ваших 


> принципиально новых безоперационных методов лечения позвоночника и суставов.


и


> системы специальных упражнений, которые помогают человеку снять боль и восстановить свое здоровье без применения лекарств и операций.


(цитаты с Вашего сайта, ссылка на который была удалена, см. Правила форума).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2012)

...У меня есть достаточно богатый опыт в избавлении людей от остеохондроза. В устранении болей в спине, пояснице.
 ...Сейчас я хочу сделать платный обучающий курс по данной тематике, чтобы людям помочь. Я хочу его сделать максимально полезным, максимально достаточным для того, чтобы решить эту проблему.
...Подскажите, пожалуйста, что, по – вашему мнению там должно быть? На что нужно обратить внимание? Помогите мне сделать курс максимально полезным для целевой аудитории. 

Вы врач? Специалист по ЛФК? Целитель?
Потому как тип курса зависит от ваших знаний.
Кстати изложите ваши знания, чтобы понимать от чего отталкиваться.


----------

